# Older Oster Stewart Clipmaster 510A....blades????



## jill.costello (Aug 18, 2004)

I need help, guys, google is failing me miserably today... I just bought a used Oster Stewart Clipmaster model 510A and it needs new blades. I have found clipmaster blades everywhere, but they do not say specifically if they will work on the 510A! In your experience, do the "new fangled" blades work on the old clipmasters?? Thanks, I know someone here knows!! :help:

FYI, I will be clipping every thing 4-legged on the farm; the dogs, goats, and horses! It is HOT!


----------



## saanengirl (Apr 7, 2009)

I don't think they have changed the blades. My mom bought a couple of pairs of ancient Clipmasters on Ebay several years ago, and their blades were interchangable with those of the new Clipmasters. Personally I hate Clipmasters because they are so heavy and loud (I actually thought the old ones were better because they were smaller and quieter). I use the Andis Progress Horse and Cattle clippers and their blades are identical to the Clipmasters.


----------

